# rat wont come out from under bed!



## newratmama (Aug 6, 2012)

My pet rat has been enjoying free ranging all day and then she started getting all skittish and now she is hiding under my bed and I absolutly can not get her out! I have tried food and calling her and she wont even let me pet her. like wtf. do any of you know why she is being like this? or how I can get her out?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Could it be that something spooked her? I'd say if you can't get her out try leaving her cage close to her and open and put a few treats leading into it. Then sit across the room quietly to see if maybe she'll come out on her own.


----------



## newratmama (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont know what could have spooked her, she was fine then when she woke up from her nap she was just pissy as **** and refused to come near me. I finally dragged her out from under the bed but she did not enjoy it one bit


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Happens sometimes


----------

